# Grocery list



## zROgravity (Oct 3, 2014)

I was pointed to this forum for some info on my diet. Over the past year I haven't been able to gain any more weight even with working out. My caloric intake per day has been 3500, I'm 5'8" 150lbs at 20 years old. From what I hear 3500 isn't up to gaining standards lol. If someone could basically give me a fairly cheap grocery list that would be awesome, I don't want to eat myself out of house and home.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Paolos (Oct 3, 2014)

Great vids and very accurate


----------



## zROgravity (Oct 3, 2014)

Definitely helped thanks


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 4, 2014)

funny watching him chuck a 5 lbs sack o taters on top of the whole eggs.


----------

